# Show us your ride!



## kerisbf (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright, we've seen desktops and desks, faces and tattoos, now why don't we get a look at what you're drivin!  

I'll get us started off with my luxury Subaru...


----------



## BitWit (Feb 11, 2003)

02 Civic Si


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2003)

Just my feet.. I mean bare paws


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.anim8.biz/photos/bike.jpg

It's broken.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 11, 2003)

About as good of a picture as it's getting for now... needs work. 

But I'm sooooooo happy to finally be driving it again - altho not for very long since my leg hasn't healed all the way yet since the surgery. But beats the wheelchair I was using!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *http://www.anim8.biz/photos/bike.jpg
> 
> It's broken.   *



Hey, beats having one that does work but can't use! Or does it? Hmmm...
Closest I can come to using mine is, buying a stand for it so I can use it as a stationary bike. Blah.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerisbf _
> *Alright, we've seen desktops and desks, faces and tattoos, now why don't we get a look at what you're drivin!
> 
> I'll get us started off with my luxury Subaru... *



Wha? Where?


----------



## Ugg (Feb 11, 2003)

A 1994 Schwinn Circuit with a seat that sucks, don't ever buy padded seats, leather over carbon fiber is the only way to go.  The components are a mish mash, some shimano here, sante there.   

Hmmm, new Trek, USD998 or reconditioned iBook 700, 14" for USD1249.   Man, I don't like having to make choices like this.....


----------



## hazmat (Feb 11, 2003)

This  is it.


----------



## chevy (Feb 11, 2003)

From outside





From inside





On the road





Sorry, I don't have the sound !

Here is the story
http://story.ch/93_Michel_Chevroulet/Alfa_geschichte.html


----------



## symphonix (Feb 11, 2003)

It's in the shed waiting for a rebuild, and it doesn't come out much even when it is going, but I do actually have a car.

Here's the brochure pic:

http://www.jag-lovers.org/include/iv.php3?in=/brochures/daimler/daimler_v8_250_skirt_1_l.jpg

 

Generally, though, I get around by bike. Though I have just got my motorbike license and am hoping to get my first motorbike this summer.


----------



## Androo (Feb 11, 2003)

oooo here's my car!
tell me if you like it!!!! lol


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2003)

I was expecting to see an '84 Fisher Price.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 12, 2003)

Androo, it looks like your penguin-mobile was stolen. But don't worry, I think I've found it:

http://ebay0.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_1fb53e2642b6c15900b191791de1e5d2/i-1.JPG


----------



## Cat (Feb 12, 2003)

I ride a Gazelle "Tour de France" with 7 gears and disk brakes. For long distances I ride this:

http://www.spoorwegmuseum.nl/images/treinen/ns3737_2-groot.jpg


----------



## kenny (Feb 12, 2003)

Everyone seems to post beauty shots in these kinds of threads, but I thought I do a little different... I drove 8 hours yesterday into the Pittsburgh, PA area, where there's been snow, and slagged/salted roads, and it's made my little car very very dirty.

It's an '02 Subaru WRX wagon, and I just took this shot out the window of my hotel room, cropped and fixed contrast with my ibook before sending it up (I love my Mac  )

Anyway, without futher ado, I present dirtyscoob.jpg...


----------



## hazmat (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool, Kenny.  The WRXs are awesome cars.  Now that the Mitsu Lance Evo is coming to the US, I want to see what Subaru will do.  Maybe we will finally get the really cool ones from Japan.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey! A Car-Cicle! 

What do you mean beauty shots? Well altho I only posted a small section of my car - it sure is no beauty! The paint even looks like green primer with a mis-matched scoop! heh


----------



## gnubie (Feb 12, 2003)

"Now that the Mitsu Lance Evo is coming to the US, I want to see what Subaru will do"

Subaru is coming out with the WRX STI later this year.  Although no official specs are out if I remember correctly the engine is a 2.5 L ~300 HP V4 engine along with 17" wheels and stabilizers.  I think the cost is gonna be about ~40K.

My ride:
1990 Grand Am
2001 Camaro SS


----------



## hazmat (Feb 12, 2003)

V4?  You sure about that?


----------



## toast (Feb 12, 2003)

German milit. shoes. Rangers. They rule.


----------



## Androo (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Androo, it looks like your penguin-mobile was stolen. But don't worry, I think I've found it:
> 
> http://ebay0.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_1fb53e2642b6c15900b191791de1e5d2/i-1.JPG
> ...


lol
whew!!! finally!!! 
where'd u get that pic eh? been hanging on to it, saving up... MAYBE IT WAS U WHO STOLE IT
[that evil music with 3 notes that go lower...dum dum dum!]


----------



## Androo (Feb 12, 2003)

SWEEET! I GOT A NEW CAR! check it out, fastest car ever made, it's amazing! 4wheel drive, and is built for safety... it's also a convertable! check it out, it shows me "rollin" in ma car


----------



## kenny (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gnubie _
> *"Now that the Mitsu Lance Evo is coming to the US, I want to see what Subaru will do"
> 
> Subaru is coming out with the WRX STI later this year.  Although no official specs are out if I remember correctly the engine is a 2.5 L ~300 HP V4 engine along with 17" wheels and stabilizers.  I think the cost is gonna be about ~40K.*


* 

Well, I doubt it'll be anywhere near 40k - probably low 30's. But one thing I do know is that it won't be a V4.  It'll be the same boxer engine design that the rest of the line uses. 2.5L sounds right.*


----------



## hazmat (Feb 12, 2003)

> _But one thing I do know is that it won't be a V4.  It'll be the same boxer engine design that the rest of the line uses. 2.5L sounds right. [/B]_


_ 

Yeah.  Does a V4 even exist?  My favorite 6 cyls. aren't even V's!_


----------



## BitWit (Feb 13, 2003)

I've never heard of a V4, just a BOXER 4, like an old VW engine. There may be a motorcycle V4 out there.


----------



## Ugg (Feb 13, 2003)

Oops, forgot a pic.  I also have a 97 Ford Ranger.  It is a great little truck but neither it nor any other internal combustion vehicle will ever inspire in me the passion and love that a bicycle can.


----------



## nickn (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's my baby...


----------



## Androo (Feb 13, 2003)

nick, that's a sexy car...
mine is better, look at it:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=190319


----------



## nickn (Feb 13, 2003)

haha. yeah well...now that I'm back at school..she just sits in my driveway collecting tree sap, she is quite abused now days...


----------



## mdnky (Feb 15, 2003)

I though I had posted this, must have forgot to submit it.  I gotta get more sleep...

Both of my vehicles are in the pic:

1991 Volvo 744 Turbo SE, 4spd man +5th OD, 98,500 miles
1998 Chevy Blazer LT, 4wd, auto, 102,500 miles


----------



## gnubie (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *V4?  You sure about that? *



Yeah but it has a supercharger or a turbocharger so that's what gives it 300 hp from a four cylinder engine


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.mitsubishi.ch/fr/modelle/lancerevolution/index.shtml for your Mitsu...


----------



## hazmat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gnubie _
> *Yeah but it has a supercharger or a turbocharger so that's what gives it 300 hp from a four cylinder engine *



No, I mean the 'V'4, as opposed to an inline 4.  I never heard of a 4 cyl. in a V.


----------



## gnubie (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont know if it's a V or an I type engine.


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

The Lancer Evo VI had 4 cyl. inline, 1997 cm3, turbo 8.8:1 for 280 hp


----------



## symphonix (Feb 19, 2003)

> I never heard of a 4 cyl. in a V.



I think there was a Volkswagen engine that had a V5 configuration. And a French make (Citroen, Peugeot, I can't remember) that produced a V3 engine.
V4 turns up as motorcycle engine now and then, too. But I suspect the Subaru is an inline 4 (and a pretty cool one at that).


----------



## bootedbear (Feb 19, 2003)

1995 HD FXDC


----------



## kenny (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *But I suspect the Subaru is an inline 4 (and a pretty cool one at that).
> 
> *



The Scoobies use a horizontally-opposed 4... That is, the cylinders are laid on their side (horizontally), with 2 on each side (opposed). The design is also refered to as "boxer", and has turned up in older VW's and Porches over the years. They're also known as "flat-4"...


----------



## chevy (Feb 20, 2003)

Here are the Subaru WRX specs:
ENGINE
Type Horizontally opposed 4-cylinder intercooled turbo with die-cast aluminum-alloy block and aluminum-alloy cylinder heads.
Displacement 2.0 liters (122 cubic inches)
Horsepower 227 @ 6000 rpm
Torque (lb.-ft.) 217 @ 4000 rpm
Valvetrain 16-valve with dual overhead camshaft design (DOHC).
Fuel System Sequential multi-port fuel injection system.
Ignition System Direct ignition system: platinum-tipped spark plugs
Engine Management ECM Engine Control Module manages fuel injection and ignition systems and features learning, self-diagnosis, limp-home and anti-knock capabilities.
Fuel Tank Capacity 15.9 gallons
2003 EPA Mileage Estimates (mpg, city/highway) 20/27 (manual transmission), 19/26 (automatic transmission)
CHASSIS
Body Construction Unitized with hydroformed front sub-frame and front and rear crumple zones. 70% of body sheet metal is two-sided galvanized. Aluminum-alloy hood.
Suspension Fully independent with coil springs and struts. Front: lower L-arms with liquid-filled rear bushings and stabilizer bar. Rear: parallel links and stabilizer bar. Sport-tuned suspension.
Brakes Power-assisted with dual diagonal hydraulic circuits and 4-channel/4-sensor anti-lock braking system (ABS). Front: 11.4-inch ventilated discs with twin-piston calipers. Rear: 10.3-inch discs.
Steering Rack-and-pinion with engine-speed-sensing variable power assist.
Turning Circle, Curb-to-Curb 35.4 feet
Wheels 16-inch aluminum-alloy.
Tires 205/55R16 89V all-season radials.
DRIVETRAIN
Manual Transmission (Standard) 5-speed manual with overdrive.
Automatic Transmission (Optional) 4-speed electronically controlled automatic with overdrive. Automatic power mode engages with rapid use of the accelerator pedal.
All-Wheel Drive (AWD) Full-time AWD system automatically distributes power between front and rear wheels based on traction needs. Manual transmission models have a viscous-coupling locking center differential. Automatic transmission models have Variable Torque Distribution (VTD). VTD utilizes a planetary center differential in conjunction with an electronically managed continuously variable transfer clutch. WRX models have a viscous limited-slip rear differential.
DIMENSIONS
Wheelbase/Length 99.4/173.4
Width/Height 68.1/56.7
Track: Front/Rear 58.5/58.3
Headroom: Front/Rear 38.6/36.7
Legroom: Front/Rear 42.9/33.0
Curb Weight (pounds) (w/Manual Transmission) 3085
Curb Weight (pounds) (w/Automatic Transmission) 3140
EPA Interior Volume (cubic feet) 87.6
EPA Cargo Volume (cubic feet) 11.0 (trunk)
Maximum Towing Capacity (pounds)** 2000
**When properly equipped. See Owner's Manual for detailed instructions you should follow when towing a trailer.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 20, 2003)

That a pretty good power to weight ratio.  I can't believe they actually offer this thing with an auto tranny.  Blasphemy!


----------



## chevy (Feb 20, 2003)

Mileage is also more or less impressive ?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 20, 2003)

For a car of this purpose, mileage is perfectly acceptable to me.  Not too far off from my car.  Seems that the power to weight ratio is similar, too.  Only thing is that my car's power is all high end.  Then again it's a street-legal race car, so duh.


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2003)

The Subaru is even able to put to power to the road... 4x4 !


----------



## kerisbf (Feb 22, 2003)

oops!  i didn't think this thread posted at first, and i completely forgot about it.   
lol  here's that luxury subaru i promised   

-keris


----------



## oldmac (Feb 22, 2003)

It's a '97 GrandAm GT.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenny _
> *Everyone seems to post beauty shots in these kinds of threads, but I thought I do a little different... I drove 8 hours yesterday into the Pittsburgh, PA area, where there's been snow, and slagged/salted roads, and it's made my little car very very dirty.
> 
> It's an '02 Subaru WRX wagon, and I just took this shot out the window of my hotel room, cropped and fixed contrast with my ibook before sending it up (I love my Mac  )
> ...


Brrrrrr...

That's like looking at a sad little kitten stuck outdoors...

I don't have a picture of my current 2001 Honda Accord, nor my original 1984 Honda Civic... but here is my 1995 Civic:




Here is a rented DeVille: 




Every year we go to the Auto Show... Here are some pictures:

2001

1998 EV Rally


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2003)

> ops!  i didn't think this thread posted at first, and i completely forgot about it.
> lol  here's that luxury subaru i promised
> 
> -keris
> ...



anti-theft is included ?


----------



## kenny (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Brrrrrr...
> 
> That's like looking at a sad little kitten stuck outdoors...
> *



Heh... It didn't even occur to me that way...   Now I see it.. 

Here's another, a couple of days later...


----------



## ChoMomma (Feb 23, 2003)

On the left behind the driver is my white apple sticker and on the right behind the passenger is my white lettering 'WarDriver'


----------



## Sogni (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChoMomma _
> *On the left behind the driver is my white apple sticker and on the right behind the passenger is my white lettering 'WarDriver' *



Uh,
Is this a picture of *YOUR* truck? Or a "Beauty Picture" of a truck that is LIKE yours?
I ask cuz I don't see the stickers in that pic.


----------



## ChoMomma (Feb 23, 2003)

yep, that's a "stock" photo of a truck that looks just like mine (same make/model, color & features) except without my stickers.  I'll post a real pic when I get around to it : )


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 3, 2003)

Just purchased a Saab 9-3 Turbo.

I can't seem to attach a picture of what it looks like, but you can get an idea here:

http://www.saabusa.com/

Mine is dark green with light tan interior.


----------



## boi (Apr 3, 2003)

2001 gti 1.8T


----------



## hazmat (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *2001 gti 1.8T
> *



Awesome, boi.  Now you need to get Garrett Lim's software: http://www.giacusa.com/ .


----------



## boi (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm going APR  
there's a distributer in my town. 

first i'm getting suspension, though.


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 5, 2003)

This is off my website.
208,000 miles and still going.  It basically sucks, but after it dies, I'll try for a Subaru WRX sedan!


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 17, 2003)

2003 Imapala LS

crappy picture though...


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2003)

My ride


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 18, 2003)

that could be by far the single greatest invention in the history of man

^_^


----------



## anerki (Apr 18, 2003)

My current ride is a Mountainbike, well not really. The basic model was this one:







http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2003/mountain/800.jsp for the full specs ...

But I changed a few things:
Now why would anybody need tires with mud/rock profile if he lives in the centre of the city ... I got semi-slicks with outerprofile for rain: Geax Reverts 

I changed the brakes, of course, to Magura HS 33 Rim Brakes. I'd list the site here but the Magura Site is such a crappy site, just go to Magura Brakes, you'll see Rim Brakes at the bottom of the page somewhat if I remember correctly.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2003)

Here is my newst Honda:





I call it The Buick.


----------



## lurk (Apr 20, 2003)

OK so here is mine


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 20, 2003)

This is what I hope one day will be mine. I haven't seen ANY so far in US so if you'll see one one day ... metallic colored and with an Apple sticker on it, it might be me...


----------

